
Juno Offers New Look at Jupiter’s North Pole - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/03/science/juno-nasa-jupiter.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fus&action=click&contentCollection=us&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=6&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
sctb
Discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12414083](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12414083)

